# Where have you been outside of the Continental United States?



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I figured that this could be a good resource for people who plan to travel out of the Continental United States.

I have been to the following places:

United Kingdom - London, Oxford, the Cotswolds, Norwich.
Ireland - Dublin.
Switzerland - Zurich, Geneva.
Italy - Tuscany (Siena and regional villages), Rome, Venice.
France - Paris, Southern France (various places).
Canada - Montreal, Ottawa City
Mexico - Cuernavaca, Mexico City, Tenochtitlan, Tijuana, Cabo San Lucas*, Puerto Vallarta*
St. Maarten
St. Thomas


*Will being going in 3/11


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Australia, New Zealand, Carribean, Costa Rica, Several Countries in Europe...

I love to travel, can't wait to do more.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thinking of going to the Dominican Republic this August...Went to Costa Rica in 2010, that was a great trip!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Hawaiian Islands-- all of them multiple times...Maui is my favorite
All Caribbean Ilands--St. Johns, St. Thomas, St.Maarten, Puerto Rico, Curacao, Antiqua, St. Croix, Nassau, Aruba, Grenada...I know there are others I'm leaving out.
All of Mexico and ports of call--Acapulco, Cabo, Puerto Vallarta, Ixtapa, Mazatlan, more
Canada
Bermuda
Spain--Cartegena, Barcelona
France--Cannes, Gordes, Arles, Avignon
Africa---Morroco, Casablanca
Gibraltar
Italy --Rome, Florence, Venice, Tuscany
Portugal...Lisbon, Maderia
Tenerife Islands


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Canada
Paraguay
Bolivia
Argentina
Hawaii


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

puerto rico(puerto rican)
london
paris
amsterdamn
st thomas
st croix
st lucia
mexio
cozumel
dominican republic
hati
turks
all the bahamian islands
costa maya
alaska
tokyo, japan

I know im forgetting a bunch too


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Ireland
England (One trip I took 25 high school students ... talk about an adventure!)
Wales
Italy
Hawaii (my favorite)
Guatemala (amazing experience)
Mexico 
Canada
France

Have never been to Scotland, Australia and New Zealand so they are my list. 

Off to Aruba this summer as my son picked it as his graduation trip.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are great.

Canada - quick drive from home
Mexico- Playa del Carmen, love that place, going back in March
Jamaica - Negril, great sunsets
Czech Republic - Prague, very cool city to walk around in
Spain- Madrid, Barcelona, Vigo - Great country, would love to spend much more time
Germany - Frankfurt, Munich, Bohn, Hamburg, Stutgart
Paris - Lyon
England - London, Newberry
Japan - Tokyo

Love to travel.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

Not too well-travelled internationally (yet):
Mexico - Playa del Carmen, Puerto Vallarta
Canada - Waterloo
China - Guangzhou, Nanchang, Hong Kong

Since the list above is a little wimpy, it got me thinking about all the U.S. states I've spent time in:
Alabama - Huntsville
Arizona - Flagstaff, Grand Canyon
Arkansas - Fayetteville, Hot Springs
California - San Fran, L.A.
Colorado - pretty much entire state
D.C.
Florida - Orlando
Georgia - Hotlanta
Illinois - Chi-town, Elgin
Iowa - Des Moines
Kansas - Ft. Riley
Louisiana - N'awlins
Maine - Bar Harbor
Michigan - St. Joe
Mississippi - Belmont, Golden, Southaven
Missouri - St. Louis, Branson
Nebraska - Comaha
Nevada - Lost Wages
New Mexico - Santa Fe, Albuquerque, Taos
NY - NYC
Oklahoma - Ft. Sill
South Carolina - Anderson
Tennessee - Memphis, Nashville, Chattanooga
Texas - Austin
Utah - Moab, Orem
Wisconson - Madison
Wyoming - Cheyenne
.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

This is all I can think of right now...I'm sure there are more though:
Hawaii 
Alaska
Nassau, Bahamas
Guam
Japan, Okinawa and the mainland
Singapore
Thailand
Bahrain
Iraq
Afghanistan
Spain
Portugal
Italy
Greece
Sicily
Norway
Scotland
Canada
Mexico
Austrailia
Ireland

Yes, over 13 years of Active Duty has it's advantages. I've traveled a lot, and seen a lot of different cultures. I'm sure there are a few that I have missed but these are what I can think of right now.


----------



## maxwell62 (Sep 12, 2010)

Canada
Peru
Ecuador
Jamaica
Luxembourg
Mexico
Italy
Cuba
Japan
Philippines
Spain
Austria
Germany
France
Liechtenstein
The Netherlands
Belgium
Switzerland
Greece
Wales
Romania
Denmark
England
Czech Republic
Monaco


----------



## Frankenstein (Jan 12, 2011)

My list is very short..... Barbados and St Maarten. I vowed to see every state in the US before international travel. While I did break that, I only have 3 states to go: Hawaii Alaska and California.


----------



## Northsider (Oct 4, 2010)

I've even narrowed it down to states (or state equivalents) that I've been to for a more accurate picture


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Alaska and Hawaii, natch.

Lived in Germany for four years - traveled there more than I have my home state. Y luego....
Denmark
East Germany (back when there was one)
Switzerland
Austria
France
Spain
Japan
Korea
Okinawa

Purtnear settled in Denmark when I was living in Flensburg, Germany. Had a sponsor for my Danish equivalent of a green card. Loved living in northern Germany and playing in the south.

Live just a couple of hours from Canada, but I've never been. Kind of odd, that.


----------



## mattehh (Jan 21, 2011)

So outside of the US I have lived in only one but visited others.

Germany- Lived
Denmark
Belgium
Netherlands
Austria
Switzerland

Now for the US

Minnesota- lived
Pennsylvania- lived
Virgina- lived
Washington- lived
Kansas- lived
Wisconsin- lived

Too many states to list that I have visited. We can say it is close to all of them.


----------



## ducman (Feb 6, 2010)

Mexico
Canada
Barbados
St Thomas
St John
Grand Cayman
Argentina
Peru
Brazil
Chile
Italy
Germany
Switzerland
China
Japan
Taiwan
Korea
Hong Kong
Indonesia
Malaysia
Singapore
Thailand


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

JGD said:


> I figured that this could be a good resource for people who plan to travel out of the Continental United States.
> 
> I have been to the following places:"
> 
> ...


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Vietnam
Mexico
Okinawa
Philippines 
Panama Canal
Japan
Nova Scotia
Puerto Rico
Virgin Islands
Canada
Cuba
England


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Some well traveled brothers here...

My list:

Italy - Naples, Sorrento, Capri, Rome
Portugal - Azores
England - London
Germany - Landstuhl, Kaiserslautern 
Qatar - Doha and most of the rest of the country
Bahrain
Oman - Muscat
Mexico - Tijuana
Hawaii - Honolulu


----------



## JI603 (Feb 6, 2011)

USA
Canada
England
Ireland
France
Spain
Germany
Italy
Austria
Saudi Arabia
Kuwait
Iraq
Dubai
Bahrain
Kosovo/Yugoslavia
Bulgaria
Macedonia
Mexico
Panama
Costa Rica
Greece
Turkey
Barbados
Antigua
Kenya


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Dominican Republic--North Shore 
Hawaii--Maui, Kauai, Oahu
Mexico--Barra de Navidad, Puerto Vallarta, Ciudad Juarez
Canada--Quebec, Ontario

A short list compared to most but doggone it, I have had a lot of fun.


----------



## seaotter (Mar 10, 2011)

Mexico
Hawaii
Argentina
Uruguay
Barbadoes
Bahamas
Dominican Republic
Cuba
Spain
France
Andorra
I'm from Canada...so I have most of it covered, and a large part of the states.
The wife and I have tickets to Greece that must be used this year, so I am looking forward to that trip!

Cheers
Scott


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Mexico
Hawaii
Bahamas
Cuba
Spain
Iraq
Kuwait
Guam
Japan
Russia
Croatia
Italy
Canada
Germany
UAE
Bahrain
Crete
Greece
Saipan
Singapore
Hong Kong
Japan
Dubai
Portugal
Philippines
Turkey
Puerto Rico

Places I will go before I die
Australia
Scotland


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

posting this from puerto rico, with 5 new spots by the end of next week


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

Poland-Zamosc,Lublin,Krakow,Warszawa,Slubice,Zakopane, COUNTLESS small towns and villages that connect all those major cities along the way.
Germany- Berlin,Munich, little side towns around those big cities
Ukraine-maybe 30 miles after the border, don't remember the town.
Holland- Amsterdam airport lmao
Slovakia-Few random villages, other side of the Tatry

I'd like to goto Sweden someday and maybe an Asian country of some sort. More trips to Poland await me though


----------



## Colombian cigars (Mar 29, 2011)

Scotland 
Netherlands 
Germany
Belgium
Luxembourg
France
Romania

Malaysia

Bahamas

Colombia (Colombian cigars!)
Venezuela
Ecuador
Brazil
Panama


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I think this is pretty much all of em:

Japan - 4x all over the country
Germany 4x mostly Bavaria, but again all over I'm sure I'll be back there 4 more times this year...
Italy - Rome, Venice
France - Paris
Switzerland - all over
Dominican Republic
Canada - all over except for far west
Mexico - Northern areas
Jerusalem


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Goosh, I have a goal in mind but I am a little um... stuck. I hope after a couple surgerys I might be up for some more. I know I am missing some:

48 of the 50... plus Puerto Rico and DC
Canada
mexico
belize
bahamas
guadaloupe
Portigual
spain
wales
ireland (N and S)
England
Germany
Spain
france
Czech Republic
New Zealand
Austrailia
belgiam
South Africa
Austria
Namibia
Zambia
Malawi
Botswana
Zimbabwe
Tanzania
Kenya
Zanzibar
I give up...


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Mexico
Canada
Poland
Germany
England
France
Spain 
Italy
Denmark


hmm, i really need to work on expandng that list. it seems way to short. Primarily traveling around europe.


----------



## Jimbo69 (Apr 18, 2011)

Back when I graduated high school, and dinosaurs roamed the earth:
Germany
France
Austria
Switzerland
Luxembourg
Liectenstein

More recently:
Mexico
Jamaica
England


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

hong kong
macau
korea
canada 
mexico


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Germany, France, Austria, Switzerland, Holland, Denmark, and of Cuba LOL


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Finland
Russia
Sweden
Coenhagan
Italy
Spain
Mexico
Canada
Bermuda
St. Thomas
St. John
Barbados
Aruba
Bahamas
St. Lucia


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Short list...

Canada (3-4 dozen times)
Mexico (4 times)
Japan
South Korea
Greece
Bahamas


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

My list

UK
Canada tons of times (went to school in erie so a little over an hour to casino niagra)
Mexico
Bahamas

Just renewed my passport and it has zero stamps. Maybe I should plan a dive trip someplace


----------



## Jesus Quintana (Apr 15, 2011)

Can I join in or would that be classed as cheating!!!!!? opcorn:


----------



## Jesus Quintana (Apr 15, 2011)

My list...can't remember everywhere but I think this is about it.


Denmark - Copenhagen (VERY VERY VERY expensive!!)
France - Paris, Lille (cheap cigars)
Ireland..(Sligo, Roscommon, Galway, Dublin etc. Been Ireland 30+ times)
Northern Ireland - Belfast, Derry
Slovakia- Bratislava (cheap cigars)
Austria - Vienna
Spain (Barcelona, Tenerife + lots of other places)
Cuba - Havana (cheap cigars)
Belgium - Bruges
Poland - Gdansk (cheap cigars)
Greece - Kavos
Netherlands - Amsterdam
Czech Republic - Prague
and, erm..The US! Las Vegas (2 times...got married there 18 months ago by Elvis!) and New York!


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

St Martin
St Thomas
Canada
Bermuda

Need to do some traveling


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow, some well travelled people here. I haven't been out of the U.S. much, and not at all for 19 years. I will need to fix that within the next few years.

I've been to:
-Canada several times: As a kid my parents took me to Niagra Falls. As a teen I went to Quebec City and Montreal. When I was 21 I went to Montreal with some friends.

-The Soviet Union (it was still the USSR in 1989). My senior year of high school my high school choir went on a 2 week tour of the USSR. Now, where we went could count as two countries (Russia and Estonia) but at the time they were two Republics within one country (the USSR).

-Finland. As part of the above trip, we stopped in Finland for about 2 days on the way in and 2 days on the way out.

Future plans: There are a lot of places I'd like to see, but for foreign travel I absolutely must get to Israel, the Czech Republic, Ireland, Italy, New Zealand, probably Australia, and maybe Germany (Germany and Australia not being the 'musts' the others are, but above several other places I'd also like to see). For non-foreign but out of the Continental U.S. I'd like to get to Alaska and Puerto Rico.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Update as the wife and I made reservations for another TransAtlantic Cruise Nov. 4 for 18 nights...fly to London and board in Southampton that takes us to:

Belgium
Paris
Normandy
Vigo, Spain
Lisbon, Portugal
Azores, Portugal
Tenerife Islands
Bermuda

Next year: Athens, Santorini, Ephesus, Venice, Port Said, Haifa, Jerusalem, and Alexandria.


----------



## emk (May 4, 2009)

Gary,
I assume that you are cruising from the Canary Islands to Bermuda where you will leave the ship (and fly home from).
If so, how many days does it take? Are you sure that you can smoke? I've heard of ships that advertise cigar shops but still don't let passengers smoke.

The last twenty years my time abroad has been spent mostly in Southeast Asia. Some of the challenges: matchmaking (introductions for those looking to marry); buying rubies of high quality & fairly large sizes for individuals (acquisition agent); guiding & escorting people who have never been abroad before.
The difficulties: I won't look for spouses for bad people (cuts down potential customers greatly); I am not a trained gemologist (though I never made a mistake & get people great deals); & people ask to be led & advised but don't like being told what to do.

If you & your wife go to S.E. Asia, you must go to Ankor Wat, Luang Prabang... you are going, you probably already know what you want to see.


----------



## Jesus Quintana (Apr 15, 2011)

Gary, there's a decent B&M near the Louvre in Paris if you have time there. I'll dig out the address for you.


----------



## Jesus Quintana (Apr 15, 2011)

This is the B & M I went to in Paris. It's very near to the Louvre:

A La Civette
157, rue Saint-Honoré
75001 
Paris


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

No where yet . I plan on going to Italy for my honeymoon so that will be my first.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Canada (bunches)
Mexico (also bunches)
Bahamas (four times)
Italy
Germany
England
All throughout China (twice)

And it probably doesn't count, but I spent a few hours in the Tokyo Airport


----------



## zwillis (Jul 1, 2011)

I have been to Mexico City, a trip through Europe (Prague, Vienna, Berlin, and Amsterdam) and I've also been to Australia and New Zealand. My all-time favorite was Auckland in NZ. I loved it. If it would be so far away I'd be going again. There were quite a few cool things to do in Auckland. I advice for you all to go


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

emk said:


> Gary,
> I assume that you are cruising from the Canary Islands to Bermuda where you will leave the ship (and fly home from). *We fly to London on Oct. 31 and will take in London/Paris and then catch our ship in Southampton on the 4th of Nov. which takes us to all of these ports (https://book.bestpricecruises.com/w...24a2f40e1d77b747a8b8c69b9f5b9685a2&pid=195285)*
> If so, how many days does it take? Are you sure that you can smoke? I've heard of ships that advertise cigar shops but still don't let passengers smoke.
> 
> ...


*At some point we will do this...probably in another 3 years or so but we're planning our next trip to the Mediterranean area...Venice, Turkey, Greece, Egypt, Israel and a few more spots as well.*



Jesus Quintana said:


> Gary, there's a decent B&M near the Louvre in Paris if you have time there. I'll dig out the address for you.


*If you know of any others that would be great...we will be in Paris on Nov. 2 and 3rd. Thanks..*


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Bahamas - Grand Bahama Island, Andros, Abaco and Cat Islands
UK - London, Scotland, Wales
Trinidad & Tobago (My fathers home country)
Iceland (My mothers home country)
Caracas, Venezula
St. Thomas & St. Croix USVI
Barcelona, Spain
Rome, Italy
Paris, France


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Anything outside the great state of Texas is foreign to me! 

Canada - Toronto
Mexico - Mexico City, Tijuana
Bahamas


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2011)

For the military: Germany, Italy, Qatar, Iraq, and now I'm in the Azores 

For fun: Jamaica!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Alaska, Hawaii, Canada, Japan, Korea, Australia, Hong Kong, Diego Garcia (anyone guessed military yet? ) and the Philippines.


----------



## bopmachine (Aug 9, 2010)

im originally from San Francisco, Ca but currently live in London, England. I use to play in a band that gave me an opportunity to drive all across Europe, took me to Japan and South America so Ive seen the major citys and ALOT of small night clubs in the less major cities 

Mexico
Hawaii
Puerto Rico
England
Scotland
France
Spain
Portugal
Germany
Switzerland
Belgium
Italy
Finland
Norway
Holland
Denmark
Czech Republic
Ukraine
Poland
Austria
Croatia
Greece
Hungary
Luxembourg
Monaco
Turkey
Vatican City
Hong Kong
Japan
Brazil
Argentina
Costa Rica
Nicaragua

i think thats it. For the US i have been to all the CONUS states.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Scotland
Wales
England
France
Spain
Portugal
Netherlands
Germany
Switzerland
Belgium
Italy
Sweden
Denmark
Czechoslovakia
Ukraine
Poland
Austria
Croatia
Yugoslavia
United Arab Emirates
Greece
Hungary
Luxembourg
Monaco
Turkey
Vatican City
Thailand
Laos
Vietnam
Cambodia
San Marino
Eire
Northern Ireland
Canada
Lichtenstein
Russia

I robbed some of your list bopper as I am lazy!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. Some of you have been around!

Hawaii, Alaska, Canada, Mexico, England, Scotland, Japan, and Korea (but only as an infant)


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

St. Thomas
St. Croix
Panama
Costa Rica
Canada
England-Lived
Scotland
France
Belgium
Holland
Germany
Italy
Japan
Korea-Lived


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Okinawa and Tokyo, Japan and Canada


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

I haven't been TO the continental United States, do I lose?


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Spain, Portugal, France, Amsterdam, Belgium, Germany, Poland, Hungary, Croatia, Slovakia, Czech republic, Cuba, and probably Indonesia this summer.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Not too well traveled myself.
Bermuda as a baby
Mexico a few times
Canada to see family
and the coolest of all was Aruba and Curacao. That was fun as my father and I flew into Aruba spend a few days and then boarded a Dutch Frigate (The captain is a family friend) and steamed to Curacao. An absolute blast and the diving was second to none!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Gananoque, Canada
Zurich, Switzerland (Just the airport)
Split, Croatia
Skopje, Macedonia
Thessaloniki, Greece
Kosovo (When it was still Yugoslavia)
Serbian border


----------



## MidLevels (May 10, 2011)

Born in Hong Kong, have lived in and around NYC and have traveled around much of the US. Outside the US:

Argentina
Austria
Canada
Brazil
China
Germany
Hungary
India
Indonesia
Macau
Malaysia
Netherlands
Philippines
Switzerland
Thailand
UAE


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

The places I can remember off the top of my head:

U.S. Alaska, Hawaii- Idaho and Montana are the only two states I have not been to. Lived in Texas, Mississippi
Canada- Newfoundland, Ontario, British Columbia
Mexico- Haven't been in the Zacatecas area but have been everywhere else
Belize
Honduras
Japan- lived in
Saudi Arabia
Greece
Turkey
Macedonia
Bosnia
Montenegro
Croatia
Italy
Spain
France
Malta
Switzerland
Austria
Germany- born/ lived in
Monaco
Lichtenstein
Belgium
Luxembourg
Netherlands
United Kingdom
Denmark
Finland
Russia
Estonia
Sweden
Egypt
Israel
Lebanon
Sierra Loene
Ivory Coast
Liberia
Rwanda
Democratic Republic of the Congo
Uganda
Somalia


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Canada
Japan
The Philippines
Korea
Australia
Hong Kong
Diego Garcia

...but I'm not sure it counts as traveling if you're surrounded by battleship grey.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nassau, Bahamas
Puerto Rico
Aruba
Puerto Vallerta, Mexico
Cabo San Lucas, Mexico
St. Thomas
St. Maartin
Canada- Toronto, Windsor, Ottawa, Saskatoon, Kindersley


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

With the military. Japan, Italy, Germany, Spain, France, Kosovo, Iraq, Kuwait, Belgium..

For fun I want to go to Ireland


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

Grand Cayman; Ocho Rios, Jamaica; Cozumel, Mexico

Wish I had been into cigars (or it was even legal for me to smoke them) when I was out of the US. Jamaica had a decent selection of "to-BA-cco" paraphernalia as well.


----------



## sky_return (Mar 23, 2012)

United Kingdom - London, Manchester,Birmingham, Bath, Oxford etc......
Switzerland
France
Cananda
Greece
Dubai
Thailand
Japan
Korea
China
Hong Kong
Macua
Thailand
Taiwan


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

St. Thomas
St. John
Norman Island
Peter Island
Jost Van ****
Sandy Cay
Virgin Gorda
Congo Cay
Lovango Cay
Mingo Cay


----------



## Phillybadass (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, with 16+ years in the Army, I have traveled quite extensively. However, I have just returned from South Korea this week (third visit). And now that I think back to my previous trips, I have not seen or heard of too many enthusiast over there.


----------



## carguy13 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm in the military so it's kind of cheating, but i've been all over the place.

-Germany
-Italy
-France
-Belgium
-Luxembourg
-Netherlands
-Austria

-Qatar
-Kuwait
-Afghanistan

i've been to Mexico also...


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

Canada
Jamaica
Cayman Islands
Korea


----------



## pionjen (Jul 19, 2012)

According to me England, Germany, Spain, France, Czech Republic, New Zealand, Australia, Belgium, south Africa, Namibia, and Zambia. These all places are very popular where i have been outside of the Continental United States.


----------

